# 3D Stroke auf Text anwenden



## Muhuku (14. November 2004)

Hallo,

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem, ich möchte auf meinem Text den Effekt 3d Stroke anwenden.
Ich erstelle vorher eine Maske, wie es sich gehört, doch wenn ich nun den Effekt anwende bezieht er sich nich auf  den Text sondern es entsteht ein Viereck um den Text herum ,, also der 3d Stroke- Effekt verläuft nicht entlang der Konturlinie des Textes wie er es eigentlich soll.

Bitte um Hilfe

danke
gruß


----------



## dadiscobeat (15. November 2004)

Hi,

soweit ich weiss und gelesen habe, braucht 3d Stroke Pfade. Da der Text in AE nicht in Pfaden dargestellt wird, kann das nicht funktionieren. Du musst den Text z.B. in Illustrator in Pfade umwandeln und dann in AE importieren.

Hier ein Beispiel

MFG

daDiscoBeat


----------



## meta_grafix (15. November 2004)

Hi,

das kommt auf die AFX-Version an. In der 6.5 kann man auf einen erstellten Text 'Create Outline' anwenden und hat gleich seine Masken/Pfade.

Gruß


----------



## Muhuku (15. November 2004)

danke schön für eure hilfe , werde es gleich mal ausprobieren


----------

